# what kind of wheel is this?



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I am going to an auction tomorrow - my first. There just happens to be a spinning wheel there......










Anyone have any guesses about what kind, what it might do and anything else I might not want to know?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Looks like my wife's Scottish Haldane wheel:


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

That's as big as it gets.....alas.....and I don't want suzanne to outbid me!!! LOL!!!! I can' tsee enough to decide either. I wanted to know if it had different spin ratios that what I have now or if it's mostly the same as mine. I probably won't know that until I see it.......shhhh...don't tell suzanne.......

http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/photopanel.cgi?listingid=1187926&category=0&zip=49348&kwd=

It kind of looks as if the bobbin is more offset that on your Scottish wheel.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I got it a bit larger, and then an imagris zoom which is pixelated, but...


















Looks like an older German made... all that fancy turning...and that you use the spindle to tighten it. She's lovely, whatever make she is.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

if an older german and i think it need to get here since i'm older german too LOL

no callie, would love to go with you and see if it is a working wheel but would not outbid you 
you need to get it cheap and then i can buy it from you. how does that sound


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Six spokes, castle or traveler. Looks neat. Buy it.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I sure wouldn't mind owning her. Very attractive thing. Not sure about how low the table is, tho...not much room for tredle..but that might be the view.


----------



## Sweetsong (Dec 4, 2010)

It is a flax wheel, used to spin flax for use in making linen.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

callie where is the auction?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

hehehehehehehehe.....Allegan at uh...uh....4 pm........ or was it 9 am?????

So you can't use it for wool? That's not fun..... I wanted a wheel that would do something different than I have...other than spin flax (that's a bit too different!). LOL!!! Maybe I will take some rovings and see.....of course, that would be tipping my hand.....

Does it look like the front-showing wood has been split?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

You can spin wool on anything. And you can spin flax on anything. check to see if the orifice is large enough for you. that's the main difference between the types. And the flax wheels often have a distaff.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

so..what's a distaff? I want to see if it has a different spin ratio than what I have. Most likely, I won't have a chance at it....but, you never know.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

callie think positive  
of course if you want it bad enough it will be yours. 
i have spun flax on mine without distaff.

soooooo, where is the auction tomorrow?????? just two hours from here


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

The link I posted is the auction site's pictures. I actually don't know exactly where it is except in Allegan or close by. I am driving to Grand Rapids and going with a seasoned friend to the actual auction. I have never been to one. And i plan on bidding on that rockingcow! LOL!!!

Will we see you there?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, now it's a matter of getting there early enough. I was so silly that I couldn't sleep last night thinking about today.....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Take something to use as a drive band and a handful of fleece and get her a test drive. Then again maybe you don't want people to see she works. Good luck!!!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Some of those old wheels had a seperate freestanding distaff. I cannot see a flyer.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

It was comnplete....but it was TINY! About the size of the picture I posted...I kid you NOT. It was smaller than the wheel I have and I have a traveling-type wheel. I think the actual wheel was only 9 inches across. I got there and it was about the 4th thing they sold after I arrived so I didn't get to try it out or even look at it upclose. It went for $170. It did look complete but only one bobbin. I didn't even bid since I couldn't see it closer or understand what it might do. There were several people bidding on it. I hope they wanted it to love it not to just resell it! LOL!!!

Susanne- did you make it? We got drenched in the rain.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

no, too busy. we went to a ducati dealer instead. different kind of spinning wheel you know  
i have three wheels and my DH has only one. he wants a second one so he can take me for a spin too. :teehee:

maybe this little wheel was just for deco????


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

It was most likely a child's flax wheel. Very common in the 1800s in Germany and surrounding areas. children (girls) were taught to spin as soon as they could handle the wheel. If you google child's flax spinning wheel, you'll find some.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

It was certainly the right size for a very small child. 

Susanne - you're too funny. maybe you should get him a unicycle, so he could try to really get around on 1 wheel!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

what can i say, i love my jensen wheels , three of them here. he even might get me my dream wheel end of next year. 
i asked him if he would like to use one of my wheels but he said they don't make enough wind :hrm:
so i think it would be only fair if he gets another one too.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

you know...just had another thought. It might be a salesman's demo model. They used to make 1/4 or smaller sized versions of the items that a traveling salesman sold...stoves, wheels, wagons, sewing machines ... anything that a store or person might want to order. The salesman would arrive, show you his model (they would have all the parts, and work just like the normal sized object), and then you'd pay for your order. Much better than just a drawing or even photograph. AND easier to carry with you as you traveled around the region trying to get sales.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> susanne, you let me know when you get tired of that Tina II -I have just the spot for her. :grin:


sooooo, you think i should not have more than three wheels? 
let's see, i have a living room were currently all three wheels resides.
there is my working/fiber room ( room o'fleece ) three bedrooms (girls moved out  ) big walk out basement. i think this gives me a lot of space. 
i wish space would come with more hours in the day too


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh if only, Susanne....if only. I think you should just fill all those rooms with wheels.

I wish I could have turned that wheel upside down to see if it had some kind of label on it. When I googled "child's flax wheel" the picture was pretty close to what was at the auction.


----------

